# Grundangeln in flachen, schlammigen See.



## Seneca (8. Juni 2012)

Habe letztens meine Grundmontage (Standardgrundmontage mit durchlaufenden Birnenblei mit Anti-Tangle) in einem flachen und ziehmlich schlammigen See ausprobiert. Habe es auf kleine Weißfische, vielleicht mala uf ne Schleie und Barsche abgesehen.

Das Probleme ist, dass die Montage bzw. soweolh das Blei als auch der Köder vermutlich (man kanns ja nich richtig sehen) im Schlamm versinkt.

Jetzt habe ich mir einen Bodentaster gekauft, wie er auch beim Forellenangeln gerade in Mode ist, und will es damit mal probieren. 

Wäre es auch sinvoll auf das Vorfach ne Pilotkugel zu klemmen, damit dieses nicht im Dreck versinkt oder sind die Dinger für Naturteiche ungeeignet da sie ja ziehmlich grell leuchten und dadurch die Fische abschrecken (Foto: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqQOKiYE3lCCOq3SBN+0HWr!z!~~0_35.JPG )?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundangeln in flachen, schlammigen See.*

Könntest auch einfach ein Tiroler Hölzl nehmen dann sinkt nichts mehr ein


----------



## Seneca (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundangeln in flachen, schlammigen See.*

Meine Bewfürchtung ist ja dass gerade das Tiroler Hölz einsinkt weils ja relativ plump und schwer ist. Und der Bodentaster aufrecht stehen bleibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundangeln in flachen, schlammigen See.*

Ja es wird etwas einsinken, aber eigentlich nicht komplett. Die Hölzl gibts glaub ich schon ab 10g zu kaufen. Alternativ ginge auch ne Pose, dann gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## Zarii (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundangeln in flachen, schlammigen See.*

Hallo!!
@Seneca: ähm das Tiroler hölzel ist eben dafür da,
dass es aufrecht stehen bleibt.
Und plump ist ein 10g hölzel sicherlich nicht.
Ich angle an einem Moorsee mit 40g Hölzeln,
welche mir noch nie eingesunken sind.
Und wenn der See so flach ist,
würde ich dir empfehlen, gleich eine pose zu benutzen, da du mit dieser die möglichkeit hast,
deinen Köder knapp über dem Grund anzubieten.
Dann können sich Würmer, Maden  nicht im Boden vergraben und der Köder wird von den Fischen besser wahrgenommen.

liebe Grüsse 
Robin


----------



## thomas72 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundangeln in flachen, schlammigen See.*

Hallo,
in recht schlammigen Gewässern angle ich mit sinkendem Sbirolino mit 20-30 Gramm auf der Hauptschnur.
Das hat den Vorteil, daß der Sbirolino das eigentliche Wurfgewicht darstellt, aber unter Wasser so gut wie kein Gewicht hat und somit nicht einsinkt.
Der Vorteil ist auch, daß sich bei dieser Montage so gut wie nichts vertüddelt.
Funktioniert auch sehr gut zum Grundangeln auf Zander.


Gruß


Thomas


----------



## thanatos (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundangeln in flachen, schlammigen See.*

beangle auch zwei flach seeen ,schlammig und unter einmeter
wassertiefe.haken 80 cm vorfach,kleine wasserkugel klar gefüllt das sie
gerade noch schwimmt,karabinerwirbel,1 m geflochtene auf der alle
10 cm rote und gelbe schaumstoffperlen mit gummistoppern fixiert sind,
rote wasserkugel ungefüllt, wirbel.an der hauptschnur karabinerwirbel,
hat bisher mit jedem normalen köder geklappt.


----------

